# pics of my babe.



## ph0ng (Jul 12, 2003)

she's a beauty.


----------



## e46_325xi (May 13, 2003)

I'm curious--what made you get white? Did you order or get off the lot?

Also, what kind of tires are those?


----------



## ph0ng (Jul 12, 2003)

wanted white and ordered it.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

White rocks.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

ph0ng said:


> she's a beauty.


congrats!... after all that controversy earlier! 
nice ride! r those zhp wheels? 135's?


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

tommyd said:


> congrats!... after all that controversy earlier!
> nice ride! r those zhp wheels? 135's?


I would guess so considering the car is a ZHP. :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

e46_325xi said:


> I'm curious--what made you get white? Did you order or get off the lot?
> 
> Also, what kind of tires are those?


 Michelin Pilot Sports.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Car looks great. The ZHP looks stunning in white. Good choice:thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Looks awesome in white


I've noticed the tailights are different on the ZHP what for?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I've noticed the tailights are different on the ZHP what for?


Travis, what do u mean that they are different? they are same as mine(stock ones and the clears):dunno:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Bobby 325i said:


> Travis, what do u mean that they are different? they are same as mine(stock ones and the clears):dunno:


look at this ZHP, looks like there is some kind of amber reflector on the bottom of the taillight


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> look at this ZHP, looks like there is some kind of amber reflector on the bottom of the taillight


It is in fact a red reflector. When the flash from the camera hits the reflector, the reflector actually gives off an amber glow


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Bobby 325i said:


> It is in fact a red reflector. When the flash from the camera hits the reflector, the reflector actually gives off an amber glow


so this is on all cars? I've never noticed on mine before


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> so this is on all cars? I've never noticed on mine before


Yes, here's an old pic of my car. You can see it a little bit. But if you go take a pic of your rear end during an overcast or at night, you will see your reflectors light up that way. It's sorta like an optical illusion:dunno:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Very nice car!!! The ZHP really looks awesome in alpine white! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The only ZHP I've seen in person was white and I was loving it !!!

White is beautiful !!!!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

AF330i said:


> The only ZHP I've seen in person was white and I was loving it !!!
> 
> White is beautiful !!!!


Racist mofo! :AF330i:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> Racist mofo! :AF330i:


:rofl: . . . good to hear from you Chris


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> I would guess so considering the car is a ZHP. :dunno:


Wasn't stated as such earlier... couldn't tell... :dunno:


----------

